# comité hispano-inglés



## Cecilio

How would you say this expression in English?  "comité hispano-inglés"  Possibilities:  - Spanish-English committee.  - Hispanic-English committee.  - Hispano-English committee.  Which ones are ok? Which ones would you use?


----------



## danielfranco

What's the committee about? The languages, or the people, or the countries? Seems to me that perhaps "Spanish-English Committee" would be good enough for either one.
D


----------



## Cecilio

This committee is basically one in which there are both Spanish and English people.


----------



## danielfranco

There you go, then! I've always understood the suffix _-ish_ to stand for anything related to the subject, either directly or indirectly. So, I would guess "English" would mean "something dealing with the land of the Angles".
But I've been wrong before.
Repeatedly.
Often.

D


----------



## VocabloTrad

I'd suggest Anglo-Hispanic committee.

Although the dictionary says, Anglo-Spanish  *angloespañol*


----------



## Cecilio

The word "Anglo" can be used in combination with other words to make compounds. The question is: is it possible to do something similar with "Hispano-"?


----------



## Miss ESL

Se trata de españoles solamente o de hispanoparlantes?


----------



## VocabloTrad

Cecilio said:


> The word "Anglo" can be used in combination with other words to make compounds. The question is: is it possible to do something similar with "Hispano-"?



Hispano-Britanico

I think it's possible to use Britanico as a suffix.


----------



## Cecilio

VocabloTrad said:


> Hispano-Britanico
> 
> I think it's possible to use Britanico as a suffix.


 
You mean in English?


----------



## VocabloTrad

Cecilio said:


> You mean in English?



No, I mean in Spanish.

Sorry, I misunderstood the question. You want an English term with a Spanish prefix. Is that right?


----------



## danielfranco

And I wonder, do Brits describe themselves as British, or as English?

Because we are talking about a committee convened by people from England and Spain, correct?


----------



## VocabloTrad

Brits who are not English don't describe themselves as English.

It's a good point, though. Maybe not for this thread (or even forum).

Inglés and Británico are synonymous in some prestigious Spanish dictionaries much to the horror of the Scots among others.

.


----------



## helenduffy

I'm still not clear what this committe's mission is.

Is it a committee to promote racial diversity?  

When you say English do you mean White?  I assume non-white English citizens (do you still say English subjects?) are very welcome on the committee.

Sorry to nit-pick, but the name could be important for promoting inclusion and participation.


----------



## Cecilio

Let's see. My question in this thread is very simple: Can you say something like "Hispano-English committee"? A committee with Spanish people and english people. As simple as that.  Any answers?


----------



## Jeromed

_Spain-England Committee_ is my term of choice.

If you use the adjectives or the strange _Hispano _, you will run into the misinterpretations evident above.


----------



## alacant

In England we don't use the word hispano unless we are talking about central and south america.

You might want to consider Hispanic?

Saludos, Ala


----------



## helenduffy

"Spanish-English Committee" is correct grammatically, 

but it is not clear from this title just who is on this committee or what they do.


----------



## Jeromed

helenduffy said:


> "Spanish-English Committee" is correct grammatically,
> 
> but it is not clear from this title just who is on this committee or what they do.


 
I agree. It's not clear.  
At best, it sounds a like a two-language committee.


----------



## Cecilio

I guess maybe the only viable solution is to reverse the order and say something like "Anglo-Spanish commitee". Is that so?


----------



## Jeromed

Cecilio said:


> I guess maybe the only viable solution is to reverse the order and say something like "Anglo-Spanish commitee". Is that so?


 
Sounds like a committee made up of Spaniards of English ancestry, Bertin Osborne and the Duchess of Alba included.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Cecilio said:


> I guess maybe the only viable solution is to reverse the order and say something like "Anglo-Spanish commitee". Is that so?



Yes, as I first suggested, that's the English way of saying it. "Anglo" is a prefix not a suffix. On the other hand, you said it was a commitee of Spanish and English people and "Anglo" refers to a whole culture of peoples which is why Jeromed says it sounds like a committee made up of Spaniards of English ancestry in the same way that Anglo-American sounds for instance.


----------



## alacant

Totally agree with VocabloTrad. especially if you are using it in Spain, which I imagine you are.

A comes before S so you are alphabetically correct.

Cheers to all, Ala

PD. If Bertin Osborne is on the Committee I'm running up to Valencia to join it!


----------



## helenduffy

Poor Cecilio!  This will teach you not to ask a simple question to bunch of language geeks like us!

Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## Cecilio

The curious thing is that if you say "comité hispano-inglés" everybody would understand that this means a commitee in which there are people from Spain and people from England.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Cecilio said:


> The curious thing is that if you say "comité hispano-inglés" everybody would understand that this means a commitee in which there are people from Spain and people from England.



Are the Scottish excluded from the commitee?


----------



## Mirlo

"The American Continent Commitee".





Saludos,


----------



## Cecilio

VocabloTrad said:


> Are the Scottish excluded from the commitee?


 
Apparently yes... By the way, this commitee doesn't actually exist, it was only an example.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Spanglishing-Englishish Committishing.***


----------



## Mirlo

Cecilio said:


> This committee is basically one in which there are both Spanish and English people.


 
Oh, I missed this. English people from where?

Saludos,


----------



## Cecilio

As far as I know, English people come from... England.

OK, we can change the example: "comité hispano-ruso", or "comité hispano-chileno", or "comité hispano-estadounidense", or "comité hispano-sueco".


----------



## Jeromed

Cecilio said:


> As far as I know, English people come from... England.


 
If they come from New England, they would be called New Englanders. So, if we're creative and back-form, we have:

_The Spaniard-Englander Committee._

That sounds OK to me.

What do you people think?


----------



## alacant

Cecilio said:


> As far as I know, English people come from... England.
> 
> Yes, and Welsh people come from Wales, Scots, not Scotch, that's the drink, come from Scotland. They all come from Great Britain.
> 
> The Irish come from Ireland, and some of them come from the United Kingdom, but not all of them, but they do come from Great Britain and Northern Ireland. The Irish from the Republic of Ireland are Irish only.
> 
> Hope this helps. Alacant


----------



## Cecilio

Well, a "comité hispano-inglés" might sound strange because England is not an independent country, but let's imagine for example a commitee about football where we have people form the Spanish federation and from the English federation. That would be a "comité hispano-inglés". In English?


----------



## alexacohen

Cecilio said:


> The curious thing is that if you say "comité hispano-inglés" everybody would understand that this means a commitee in which there are people from Spain and people from England.





> As far as I know, English people come from... England.


You would have to define first what is England, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cecilio

In Wikipedia they say that England is a constituent country of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.


----------



## Jeromed

Cecilio said:


> Well, a "comité hispano-inglés" might sound strange because England is not an independent country, but let's imagine for example a commitee about football where we have people form the Spanish federation and from the English federation. That would be a "comité hispano-inglés". In English?


 
_The Spain-England committee._

_El equipo inglés_ se dice _The England team_, not T_he English team._


----------



## Cecilio

Jeromed said:


> _The Spain-England committee. *That sounds good.*_
> 
> _El equipo inglés_ se dice _The England team_, not T_he English team._


 
What about "the English side"? Is that possible?


----------



## alexacohen

Oh, I see. 
So, the name of the commitee would be:
"Anglo-Spanish Commitee"
NOTE: Scots, Welsh, Irish, and people who are not pure blood excluded".
Because no person born in England from non-English parents considers him/herself English but British.


----------



## Cecilio

alexacohen said:


> Because no person born in England from non-English parents considers him/herself English but British.


 
Well, there must be some exceptions.


----------



## alacant

Cecilio said:


> Well, there must be some exceptions.


 

No, what Alexa says is right. Those people are British and consider themselves British.


----------



## Jeromed

> *Cecilio:* _The Spain-England committee. *That sounds good.*_


I'd already given you that suggestion in post #15.


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, pero ahora parece más claro, después de tanto rodeo.


----------



## Mirlo

Jeromed said:


> _The Spain-England committee._
> 
> _El equipo inglés_ se dice _The England team_, not T_he English team._


 
I'm so glad! Thanks you for clarifying my doubts and not being sarcastic.
And *Thanks, to 'Alexa' also.*

Saludos,


----------

